# 6-6-22 Bassin'



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Finally caught some decent bass in my ole honey hole last night. Texas-rigged horny toad was the ticket. Conditions was perfect...overcast, warm, muggy, front coming in....had 25 topwater blow-ups, 14 hook-ups, but only landed 6 due to the heavy cover. I'm gonna rig up a rod with braided line for the next time I go in there. All fish were between 12-15", but lost 2 brutes thanks to the cover and too light tackle.


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Went back out last night from 7-9 a little more prepared and it paid off. Didn't have any braid handy, so I upped my lbs from 8 to 30 lb Trilene. Couldn't buy a bite until 8:10, but ended up landin 7 out of 10 hookups. Caught a 12", 2-14", 15.5", 16", and 2-17.5" bucketmouths. My horny toad got chewed up after the 5th, so I switched to a weightless black lizard w/ chartreusse tail and landed the last 2. All topwater bites.... best week of fishin I've had since November.


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

Sounds like an awesome trip!


----------

